# Are You Satisfied With DIRECTV?



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

see the poll


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Poll?

Mike


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

The poll is invisible.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Close. I am Czech.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> Poll?
> 
> Mike


took time to post the poll


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

curt8403 said:


> took time to post the poll


That's okay. We used that time to give you a hard time!


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

curt8403 said:


> took time to post the poll


I see. 

I'm happy and I never turn down a freebie...then again I don't go looking for freebies either. Although, I'm not sure what this poll is supposed to say. 

Mike


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I have two refer a fiend bonuses. One from my brother's girl friend, the other from sis in law


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

I am confused by this poll. I voted neither happy nor unhappy...however, what is the reference to freebies, etc. and influencing me mean? Influencing me...how? To do what?


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

IF you are happy, do freebies make you more happy
If you are unhappy, do freebies make you less unhappy


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

curt8403 said:


> IF you are happy, do freebies make you more happy


How could that not be the case? If someone's happy and then D* called and offered them $10 off their bill for a year, who wouldn't be more happy?

Where's the poll option for "I don't understand this poll"


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

happy with Directv, the HR2X series but freebies are nice also, but then again I live by TANSTAAFL, becasue there really is nothing that is totally free.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

A couple of things here...

1. That is absolutely the worst title to a poll thread ever! (Edit: someone changed it since I wrote this, it was originally "Are You")

2. I can't answer based on the poll options.

I am generally happy with DirecTV. Do I wish we could get moving on new HD... yes.. but these things have their own pace. I am unhappy about the premium channels on DirecTV, so I did drop that part of my subscription.

As to freebies, discount etc., I am going to invite an assault here and state that I am against them in any form. My reasons are fairly straightforward.

Why should one account holder be entitled to something that all account holders don't receive? 

Where does the money for these things come from?

If DirecTV does something that an account holder has a problem with and he calls and gets some kind of compensatory discount/rebate...If DirecTV decided that that particular account holder was entitled to it, then ALL customers so affected should receive the same thing. Automatically.

I find it offensive that when I signed up for the HD extra package I did so fully aware of the extra cost per month. Others called and signed up and got 6 months free.. why didn't I get the same thing? Why isn't the program a sign up and get the first 6 months free?

The availability of these "freebies" seems directly portional to your ability to be a royal pain in the A**. While good customers, customers for years and years, in good standing and who aren't a pain in the a** get nothing.

The anniversary program is another problem. This program is a good idea and it applies to all customers. The problem with the program is the gift itself. 

DirecTV would be better served by offering a client on their anniversary a choice of gifts so they could make a choice. Someone recently posted that they got access to the gameplan as an anniversary gift, I would consider this insulting.

All DirecTV clients should be treated equally. I find the idea that the biggest problems get the most rewards is symptomatic of what is generally wrong with companies in this country. Nobody pays any attention to their best customers.


----------



## gibson.guitarman (Mar 19, 2007)

I used to be happy, but as of late, I could take it or leave. Pricing from competition is close for my situation. If there was no ETF, I'd probably be gone. Free offers are limited time, and 3 months goes by really quickly. It is the long-term that matters. Dropping versus and the music channels (I don't consider Sonic Tap a replacement, they are too horrible to listen to) and not having some HD channels that I'd like to get, pricing me out of NFLST and raising prices above what I consider reasonable for what I do get have all dropped my personal rating of D*. Reading what others post about D12, I can't help but think they are once again setting themselves up for disappointment, but that is yet to be seen. I'm just not seeing any aggressive desire on D*'s part to add HD content, only to advertise "capacity".


----------



## BKC (Dec 12, 2007)

The poll needs a "Unhappy but don't really have a choice of services"


----------



## hdthebest (Sep 10, 2007)

I am happy with D* pq by far the best IMO


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

BKC said:


> The poll needs a "Unhappy but don't really have a choice of services"


Why? That would make no sense at all. Why wouldn't you have a choice?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

BKC said:


> The poll needs a "Unhappy but don't really have a choice of services"


Really? I didn't know you or anyone was forced to subscribe.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

BKC said:


> The poll needs a "Unhappy but don't really have a choice of services"


+1.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> +1.


Why? Who subscribes to DirecTV and doesn't have the ability to choose a different provider?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I guess "No service" isn't an option.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Hoosier205 said:


> Why? Who subscribes to DirecTV and doesn't have the ability to choose a different provider?


My only other choice is Dish and their customer service called me liar on the phone. They won't win me back as a customer.

I am unhappy with pricing at DTV and music channels and Versus, but I have never had any issues with their customer service.

Perhaps the wording is misleading, as I CAN choose Dish, but I have sampled their wares and left extremely unhappy. I have only the 2 choices.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Freebies do absolutely nothing for me.

However, I have a fever, the only prescription is more HD. (HD channels, not HD capacity) :lol:

Bring it……!


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

I voted I am neither Happy, nor unhappy with Directv

Maybe if you had a option like Happy but not trilled to death, that might describe where i am at better.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Don't know if you wanted reasons for happiness/unhappiness, but here are mine for being irreparably unhappy:

- SD PQ sucks. I could live with this if it weren't for the next reason.
- Nearly 50 HD nationals behind other providers (which I can't get ATM. If I could, I'd have dropped D* already). Some claim D12 will fix this, but Mr. White seems to be more interested in sports and PPV than providing basic HD channels. So I'll believe it when I see it.
- Bogus contract extensions every time I turn around. Examples: Defective leased receiver replaced = new 2 yr contract. Activated OWNED receiver = new 2 yr contract. This is flat out illegal, yet they continue to get away with crap like this, requiring me to spend hours on the phone to straighten things out.
- Music channels suck. XM was great, but D* got greedy and replaced it with sonic crap. The speaker at the drive thru at McDonald's sounds better.
- No free MRV. The competition has it, yet D* has the gall to charge for it?

3 months of Showtime can't possibly make up for stuff like this.

But, I'm powerless to do anything about it. HTPC is a PITA. Cable is worse. Dish is more expensive. U-verse isn't here yet. And FIOS will never be an option.


----------



## BKC (Dec 12, 2007)

Hoosier205 said:


> Why? That would make no sense at all. Why wouldn't you have a choice?


One OTA channel, no cable and no DNS from dish. I'm pretty much stuck with DTV :lol:


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

I voted Happy no freebies, but I don't like any of the options. I'm very happy with DirecTV and where it is going. I won't turn down freebies and I may actively pursue them if available, however, they are not my determining factor. I'm not waiting for a freebie to run out before switching providers.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

It's pretty significant that on a DirecTV forum 30% of people are something other than happy. I'd expect the skew toward happiness to be much higher. Personally, I voted neither happy or unhappy. My TV provider choice doesn't carry that much weight with my psyche :lol:


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I thought the question was whether freebies from competitors might influence us to cancel DirecTV.

Strangely worded poll, that's for sure.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

When you say Freebies do you mean the extra channels for The Masters, US Open, NASCAR Hotpass, etc?


----------



## dbmaven (May 29, 2004)

I used to be in the "Happy" camp - right now I'm in the "neither Happy nor unhappy" group.

What's changed?

1 - Versus. I enjoy watching hockey. When the best games are on Versus, and I can't watch them, it's a black mark against all of them - Comcast/Versus/DirecTV. If the situation continues and playoff season arrives, I will be forced to consider my options. 

2 - The 2010 Olympics on the NBC networks. Once you've watched certain things (especially some sports) in HD, there's really no going back. The fact that MSNBC, which is carrying a lot of the hockey action, is not available on DirecTV in HD - another black mark. I also blame NBC in part for this - since CNBC (which we DirecTV subs DO have in HD) is running frackin' infomercials. Are ya serious?? Come on, Man!!!

3 - This is "prospective" - but the specter of being charged for the ability to use MRV doesn't sit particularly well with me. Maybe it won't happen (although I suspect it will) - if it does I guess I have the choice not to use it. Seems like nickel and dime-ing to me, which I don't appreciate.

DIRECTV12 will probably bring some solutions (additional HD channels) and hopefully some of this other things will be resolved. I could end up back in the "happy" camp - time will tell.


----------



## webhype (Dec 28, 2007)

dbmaven said:


> I used to be in the "Happy" camp - right now I'm in the "neither Happy nor unhappy" group.
> 
> What's changed?
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## mp12point7 (Oct 30, 2006)

My feelings have moved from very happy to middle of the road attitude because of two items: (1) threat of a charge for MRV, and (2) the change of music channel providers.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Voted option #1. Discounts and freebies have no bearing on my happiness with D* and do not influence any decisions and will not in the future.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

mp12point7 said:


> My feelings have moved from very happy to middle of the road attitude because of two items: (1) threat of a charge for MRV, and (2) the change of music channel providers.


Not to minimize your second point at all...just my own personal viewpoint: That surprises me. Only because in all my many years of having some sort of cable and/or satellite provider I have never once felt the urge to use those music channels. I honestly didn't realize that anyone did until the complaints here over the music provider appeared.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Hoosier205 said:


> Not to minimize your second point at all...just my own personal viewpoint: That surprises me. Only because in all my many years of having some sort of cable and/or satellite provider I have never once felt the urge to use those music channels. I honestly didn't realize that anyone did until the complaints here over the music provider appeared.


I do when we have our Christmas party. My daughter used to listen to them.

Mike


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> I do when we have our Christmas party. My daughter used to listen to them.
> 
> Mike


Makes sense.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

I listen to those music channels a lot. I liked XM, then I got used to the next provider, now I will have to get used the new provider. I liked each one successively less, but its not a decision maker in the slightest for my TV provider. But, like anything else, its one more thing on the negative side, and one day there will be one last thing, that proverbial straw that broke the camel's back, that will decide the issue for me. No one thing, but a cumulative cheapening of the service, and right now, their customer service descent has weighed that scale down very heavily in my eyes.



Hoosier205 said:


> Not to minimize your second point at all...just my own personal viewpoint: That surprises me. Only because in all my many years of having some sort of cable and/or satellite provider I have never once felt the urge to use those music channels. I honestly didn't realize that anyone did until the complaints here over the music provider appeared.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

I like the Hotties.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Hoosier205 said:


> Not to minimize your second point at all...just my own personal viewpoint: That surprises me. Only because in all my many years of having some sort of cable and/or satellite provider I have never once felt the urge to use those music channels. I honestly didn't realize that anyone did until the complaints here over the music provider appeared.


Sat radio and similar sat/cable music channels offer many genres which you'll never ever hear on terrestrial radio, like jazz, ethnic, etc. Since that's gone now, the only options outside of buying CDs/iTunes are to get a sat radio subscription (probably D*'s plan all along), or internet streaming. So that loss is a pretty big deal to some of us.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

mp12point7 said:


> My feelings have moved from very happy to middle of the road attitude because of two items: (1) threat of a charge for MRV, and (2) the change of music channel providers.


Me 3. While music may not be important to some, it is to others. Hopefully they will get the audio quality right (and maybe, someday, the playlists).

I stay with DirecTV for MLB EI. I'm going to try out the MLB.TV and see if it is a suitable replacement. If so, I may just go back to basic cable.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

I am happy with Directv, Discounts, Freebies, etc. will not influence me. I have been with them for a VERY long time and like the equipment, service, PQ, etc. 

I just wish they had a few more package options. I seem to have to pay a lot and for a ton of channels (including major channels that I see why I am paying for in the current packages) that I could live without. I don't watch much sports, and I don't watch many of the other major channels that many want. But the channels I do watch are all in the very high up packages.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

mp12point7 said:


> My feelings have moved from very happy to middle of the road attitude because of two items: (1) threat of a charge for MRV, and (2) the change of music channel providers.


+1 as well as (3) No Travel Channel In HD!!!


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

I voted "I am unhappy with Directv, Discounts, Freebies, etc will not influence me." only because... You guessed it - the HR2x DVRs stink. I'm ok with pretty much everything else I guess - the SD picture quality is worse than when I had Comcast and Dish Network but I don't watch those channels much anyway.

If they had a decent DVR, and maybe one is is coming up in the in the new HD DirecTivo (not likely) or the new HR24 (maybe) I move right on over to happy as hell!


----------



## Packersrule (Sep 10, 2007)

I am happy but free alway makes me more happy. I never added Versus to my channel so I didn't know it was gone. I don't like the music as much but I can listen over the internet.

I don't like price increases but I had Charter. Charter doesn't have one feature that's half as good as DirecTV. I don't really miss my weekly call to Charter to report other problem.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

I am happy...with the one exception being the GUI.


----------



## renbutler (Oct 17, 2008)

I am mostly happy, but I think I could be just as happy (or happier) with Dish or U-Verse if they had Sunday Ticket.

Sure, discounts and freebies are nice, but (roughly) a hundred dollars a year of savings doesn't make up for some missing HD channels and Versus, and the poor performance of the HD DVR (which admittedly seems to have improved somewhat recently).


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

I voted neither. I was happy before, but I have some very serious doubts about the direction this company is headed in. I have no loyalty to any corporation, because no corproration has any loyalty to me.


----------



## wmb (Dec 18, 2008)

mdavej said:


> Sat radio and similar sat/cable music channels offer many genres which you'll never ever hear on terrestrial radio, like jazz, ethnic, etc. Since that's gone now, the only options outside of buying CDs/iTunes are to get a sat radio subscription (probably D*'s plan all along), or internet streaming. So that loss is a pretty big deal to some of us.


Not wanting to change topics, but I like the Microsoft/Zune model on this. For $15 per month, you can get unlimited use of music. You have to pay every month, or once the songs expire, you can't listen anymore (DRM), and you can only use them on 3 computers + 3 Zunes. But, if you are into pop, or like to "check things out", it costs about the same as a CD a month, and probably much less than iTunes at $0.99 each. I figure between the wife an teenage dauhter, this is the lowest cost option.

I have satellite radio in the car, which I am mixed about. In rush hour, I listen to NPR, but other times I like satellite radio. Got it for a road trip to Florida. Definitely nice to have options.

As for the poll, I'm abstaining.


----------



## amorse2183 (May 25, 2006)

I am generally happy with DirecTV. Someone asked earlier how one could not be happy with freebies or anniversary gifts. If I were to get 3 months of the games lounge it would make me much less happy. If I wanted the games lounge, I would have already added it to the subscription. I'm ok with picture quality, and the customer service from the company is sufficient. 

My only real problem is the install techs and companies. When you combine workers who don't finish things by the agreed upon time of completion, moan and complain in forums like this one about how stupid the customers are, and then jump on anyone with questions or a need of help or troubleshooting because they dare to criticize directv, it leaves a bad taste in your mouth. 

after seeing people on here and their attitudes, if I ever moved to a new residence I would never have a new dish installed.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

I voted "I am unhappy with Directv, Discounts, Freebies, etc do influence me. " but maybe I didn't understand the poll. Basically, I am unhappy with D* as they keep raising rates and finding more ways to nickel-and-dime me to death. I am influenced by discounts in that if they offer them to me, it makes me more happy - since my unhappiness is based on the price increases.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I really don't know how to vote, as I don't care for the choices.

In general, I am happy. However the overall cost has continued to rise and each year I reduce service, or receivers, to offset that cost increase. So while I am happy with the service and the equipment, I am very much unhappy with the associated costs.

I agree completely with Larry Flowers (post 13) regarding freebies. They should be eliminated completely. The consistent, reliable, customer should receive the freebie, not the pain in the a$$ customer who ends up getting something for free just for complaining. A freebie is not going to keep me as a customer if/when I decide I can no longer afford DirecTV.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

carl6 said:


> I agree completely with Larry Flowers (post 13) regarding freebies. They should be eliminated completely. The consistent, reliable, customer should receive the freebie, not the pain in the a$$ customer who ends up getting something for free just for complaining. A freebie is not going to keep me as a customer if/when I decide I can no longer afford DirecTV.


Why does it bother you that PITA customer gets a freebie? If you want one, call and ask for one. If you don't, then don't.


----------



## Takeiuchi (Feb 24, 2010)

I do say, I like me some freebies...


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

I guess its all relative for me. I am happy with D* as a service provider and I will not be going elsewhere no matter what at least for now. I like getting freebies on things but it does not influence if I stay with D* though. Sunday Ticket does but locals do not and I dont even get my locals from D*.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

Happy and the freebies do influence me. 

Gotten very good deals on installations, HBO, Sunday Ticket, etc....for totals LESS than what I have gotten from Cable in recent years....so they help


----------



## hombresoto (Sep 10, 2006)

I am satisfied, though cable would be cheaper, if I was willing to accept analog tv on several of my sets, which I am not. I have 6 HR series dvrs, and a couple R series dvrs (I find no use to pay more for receivers that have the same functionality, and get charged the same monthly fee). I was able to get all these receivers for a $0 up front cost(I have done plenty of installations to make up for this, I consider this one of the few (not available now) benefits) of installing DirecTV. When compared with Dish Network, my initial, promotional cost would be similar (I have 7 HD TV's), and the regular price for HD service on all sets would exceed D* price by a significant amount. I have never liked the idea of one receiver providing service to more than one set, I find it extremely half-a**ed. If that's how you want to save money, then good luck with your diplexers, etc. For me, now, even as a new customer, Dish Network would be more expensive for me, with 7 HD tvs and 2 SD sets.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

sigma1914 said:


> I guess "No service" isn't an option.


not able to put up a OTA antenna?


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

wingrider01 said:


> not able to put up a OTA antenna?


A lot of people can't. I could put one up but I couldn't get any channels.


----------



## manxiemaxx (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm happy with D*.


----------



## BKC (Dec 12, 2007)

wingrider01 said:


> not able to put up a OTA antenna?


I have a OTA antenna on my roof, that's how I get the ONE channel in this area. What I find funny is all the people on here that just can't believe there are people out there that don't have a choice of several services. :lol:


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

I chose neither happy nor unhappy which pretty much sums up the malaise feeling I have toward them these days. I think I have reached my tipping point. With the recent price increases and charging for MRV will put me into $150 range. And in the mean time I already have Cablevision in my home, it was thrown in with Phone and internet. I have a feeling once the Ceton 4 Tuner card comes out I'll switch.

I already have a HTPC setup with a clear QAM card and it's really cool, it's amazing what all that PC horsepower does for things like trickplay, smooth as silk. Also With 4 tuners I'll be able to record everything I need and have it all in one place, with and XBOX360 extender it's like having the same unit in multiple places.

The one thing, and it's a big one, is the DirecTV PQ is better IMO than Cablevision. It's not a night/day difference, but when you do an A/B comparison you can see the difference.

But if I cancel and wipe about $140/ month off, and with my cable rate locked for two years(Phone/Internet/Cable) for $78, how can I not at least try it. I'm torn up about it, but will probably switch in a month or two.


----------



## Prince Oz (Jan 15, 2009)

HAppy, Happy, Happy. 
Sometimes I get freebies and sometimes I don't. But most of all, beleive it or not, I am happy with CS. I do not know about the rest of you, but I get calls from D* every month just asking how sevice is and if there is anything I would like. COOL


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

Overall I like my Directv service but I did move recently and am testing U-verse (suspended Directv for a little bit) and am very happy with U-verse. They have been trying to give me freebies which is nice but with the services that I need i might end up keeping U-verse although I do miss my Directv.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

I love D* :heart: I won't turn down any freebies or discounts that I'm offered, but I don't ask for any. And even without freebies or discounts I would stick with D* :sunsmile:


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

gfrang said:


> I voted I am neither Happy, nor unhappy with Directv
> 
> Maybe if you had a option like Happy but not trilled to death, that might describe where i am at better.


+1. My four basic complaints are:

1. Two year commitment renewed every time they touch your account.
2. The HD content they provide is mainly sports. It is NOT where I want the HD content focused. 
3. The DVR really sucks.
4. Brrrriiiiippppp.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm with you everywhere but #2 - huh? Mainly sports? I don't see that.

(well, and I don't think the DVR sucks, per se, but it does run more slowly than it needs to)



bobcamp1 said:


> +1. My four basic complaints are:
> 
> 1. Two year commitment renewed every time they touch your account.
> 2. The HD content they provide is mainly sports. It is NOT where I want the HD content focused.
> ...


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

bobcamp1 said:


> +1. My four basic complaints are:
> 
> 1. Two year commitment renewed every time they touch your account.
> 2. The HD content they provide is mainly sports. It is NOT where I want the HD content focused.
> ...


hmm. I have 2 old directv rcvrs, if I call to change programming, I know they will not add a new agreement, IF I add a new Rcvr, they will.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

curt8403 said:


> hmm. I have 2 old directv rcvrs, if I call to change programming, I know they will not add a new agreement, IF I add a new Rcvr, they will.


Nice work on the poll and results to far.

The actual poll numbers are actually kinda interesting.


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

I used to be very happy with Directv then the MRV fiasco and the lack of addition of HD channels changed my opinion.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

curt8403 said:


> hmm. I have 2 old directv rcvrs, if I call to change programming, I know they will not add a new agreement, IF I add a new Rcvr, they will.


If you get a dead receiver replaced or add an owned receiver, then "Surprise!", you win a new 2 year agreement by default. Then it takes a dozen calls to get D* to fix their "mistake". I've been down that road many times. Satisfaction takes a big hit every time I have to deal with that kind of dishonest crap.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

MikeW said:


> I stay with DirecTV for MLB EI. I'm going to try out the MLB.TV and see if it is a suitable replacement. If so, I may just go back to basic cable.


MLB.tv on the Roku is an affordable option when compared to MLB EI. All games are in HD, though they are highly compressed. We're paying $110 for the season and I think that's hard to beat.

http://www.roku.com/mlb-partner

Plus we use our Roku for Netflix streaming and Pandora radio. It's a great little device.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

I voted "I am unhappy with Directv, Discounts, Freebies, etc do influence me." 

I switched my primary TV service from DIRECTV to FiOS over a year ago because of the D11 fiasco (also known as the great HD PPV uprising). FiOS is great and I couldn't be happier.

Initially I kept DIRECTV for NFL ST. When I called to cancel my service at the start of last season because it was just going to be too expensive, they gave me NFL ST + SF for free. I still have DIRECTV for NFL ST so yeah, freebies influence me. 

Has DIRECTV really only added 2 new HD channels in 18 months? Wow, that's pathetic. I’m glad I left.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Reaper said:


> I voted "I am unhappy with Directv, Discounts, Freebies, etc do influence me."
> 
> I switched my primary TV service from DIRECTV to FiOS over a year ago because of the D11 fiasco (also known as the great HD PPV uprising). FiOS is great and I couldn't be happier.
> 
> ...


As an NFL-ST+SF customer then you seem to forget that the D11 fiasco also allowed you to see every NFL SF game in HD, before then some games were in SD every week even when they were produced in HD, and also allowed TNT-HD to stay available during Sunday's. All those HD PPV's was one of the ways that DirecTV was able to do that.

Beside that D11 also added:

ALTHD, BETHD, MASNHD, STOHD, COMHD, MLBNHD, GOLFHD, CSNEHD CIHD, FNCHD,PLGNHD, ABCFHD, SHO3HD, EXTRHD, SSHD, SUNHD, FSNPHD, FSNOHD, FSMWHD, FSRMHD, FSAZHD, FSNWHD.

Plus D11 also allowed them to put up MPEG4 copies of the 8 HD DNS channels and the 9 MPEG2 HD channels in the 70's.

Plus there were a number of HD locals added due to D11.

Guess D11 just didn't add the channels you wanted/watch.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

gfrang said:


> I voted I am neither Happy, nor unhappy with Directv
> 
> Maybe if you had a option like Happy but not trilled to death, that might describe where i am at better.


+1


----------



## djrobx (Jan 27, 2009)

I was generally happy with D, but they seem headed in a very negative direction:

1) The loss of XM bites. They don't even seem concerned enough to fix the quality of the SonicTap channels that tried to replace them.
2) They couldn't get MSNBC HD up for the Olympics? Really? Even my brain-dead cable company threw up HD channels they had no permanent arrangement for, in the spirit of the Olympics in 2006. 
3) Charging for MRV. The DVR and HD fees we pay ought to be enough.
4) Versus. Although I'm not much of a sports fan, a lot of my friends are. They all have DirecTV because it's supposed to be the best option for sports. Even our crappy, cheap ass Time Warner cable has MSNBC HD and Vs. 

They're beginning to make Dish look like a class act. That is truly scary.


----------



## hyde76 (Nov 26, 2007)

I hate to say it but the freebies, etc. do make a difference for me. I love my DTV but without the discounts I'd be at like $90 a month which is just ridiculous for TV when I haven't worked a day since July. And I'm not a premium channel guy, just 2 HR2x boxes and TC+. I have to say though, I'd never go to E* though Uverse is an option for me, I don't think it's worth the hassle.


----------



## mduby43 (Sep 4, 2007)

For lack of a better choice, I voted neither happy or unhappy. In general, I am satisfied with DTV, but like others I am wondering where we are heading. The change in music providers was a negative experience. If it occurs, charging for MRV will be also. I like the freebies when I can get them, but that is a rare occurence for me.
Like others, finances are tight and I have dropped premiums to help save. (TC+ customer) I have other choices available to me, but several friends issues with dish will prevent me from ever going to them. Cable is an option, but for 2 hd dvr's it works out price wise to be a wash for me. (Plus thier dvr's have less memory.) The pixelation and video drops I see on the local hd cable boxes is more reason to stay with DTV.
I guess like others, I'll vote option 7, happy but not thrilled to death.


----------



## irlspotter (Dec 14, 2006)

I am extremely unhappy with D*. On 9/1/09 they say due to the economic times, and they do not want to pass on an increase in rates, they dropped Versus. Then in February, 2010 they raise rates anyway. They say they had to raise rates becuase of price increases from providers. Why didn't they just drop those other channels to keep us from paying more. If we are forced to pay more, then we should get Versus back. It sounds like a double standard. I can't drop D* becase of early termination fees. Due to econmic times, my salary is 10% less this year, plus with a 3.5% inflation last year, and my medical insurance contributions going from $30 a month up to $90 per month, I can't afford to add another provider for Versus. They should let people out of their contracts without paying early termination fees when they raise rates or drop channels. They are saving millions by not carrying Versus, but they can't drop other channels to not increase my rates.

Plus, I had to layout a bunch of money to "lease" equipment that I went to the store and brought. If it is a lease fee and I gie them back their equipment they should eliminate early termination fees all together. 

As soon as my ETF fees go away, I'm gone. Probably back to over the air only, to save a bunch of money. 

D* sucks!!!!


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

irlspotter said:


> I am extremely unhappy with D*. On 9/1/09 they say due to the economic times, and they do not want to pass on an increase in rates, they dropped Versus. Then in February, 2010 they raise rates anyway. They say they had to raise rates becuase of price increases from providers. Why didn't they just drop those other channels to keep us from paying more. If we are forced to pay more, then we should get Versus back. It sounds like a double standard. I can't drop D* becase of early termination fees. Due to econmic times, my salary is 10% less this year, plus with a 3.5% inflation last year, and my medical insurance contributions going from $30 a month up to $90 per month, I can't afford to add another provider for Versus. They should let people out of their contracts without paying early termination fees when they raise rates or drop channels. They are saving millions by not carrying Versus, but they can't drop other channels to not increase my rates.
> 
> Plus, I had to layout a bunch of money to "lease" equipment that I went to the store and brought. If it is a lease fee and I gie them back their equipment they should eliminate early termination fees all together.
> 
> ...


Nevermind...it's not even worth it. Read before you agree next time.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

The happiest Directv days of my life were with Hughes Electronics. If you had a commitment their was no price increases and no behind your back commitments.


----------



## aramus8 (Nov 21, 2006)

gfrang said:


> The happiest Directv days of my life were with Hughes Electronics. If you had a commitment their was no price increases and no behind your back commitments.


+1


----------



## Fenway (Aug 25, 2007)

Quite satisfied 

Called a few hours ago to downgrade from Premier to Choice Xtra - keeping HBO and Sports Pack. Spoke with a lovely CSR who made the requested changes, and told me about the $5 off each of the next 6 months for the Sports Pack. So we end up saving even more money, if only for half the year.

All the changes are already showing on line.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I wonder how many E* trolls voted being unhappy with D*.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

SPACEMAKER said:
 

> I wonder how many E* trolls voted being unhappy with D*.


About 89 or so thus far...:lol:


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> About 89 or so thus far...:lol:


Only up to 4 by my count. So how do you other 85 posters feel about being called a troll or a liar? I know I don't like it one bit, no matter how many LOL's come after it. :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

mdavej said:


> Only up to 4 by my count. So how do you other 85 posters feel about being called a troll or a liar? I know I don't like it one bit, no matter how many LOL's come after it. :lol:


Not my original post or point...just going with the flow...

By the way...the negative votes have increased to 91 now...(about 16%).


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

SPACEMAKER said:


> I wonder how many E* trolls voted being unhappy with D*. [/QUOTE
> 
> Probably about as many as the number of D*fenders / cheerleaders who automatically voted for being happy.
> 
> Don't think; just troll.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Barry in Conyers said:


> Probably about as many as the number of D*fenders / cheerleaders who automatically voted for being happy.
> 
> Don't think; just troll.


I actually believe the poll results are very interesting...on all fronts.

As with any poll, it is a very small sampling here at a website for people who have a passion beyond mainstream viewers.

Yet, I suspect similar polls with other providers might end up with similar results.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Barry in Conyers said:


> Probably about as many as the number of D*fenders / cheerleaders who automatically voted for being happy.


Automatically? If they're fanboys, they're probably fanboys *because* they're happy DirecTV customers. That doesn't make their happiness any less valid than anyone elses. Comparing that to a non-DirecTV customer voting that they're unhappy is simply ridiculous.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

I would be very happy with Directv if I had the new Directivo that was announced September 2008. A flagship carrier like Directv should have a flagship Dvr like TIVO. The HR10-250 was one of the major attractions that convinced me to leave Dish Network after about 10 years.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> Automatically? If they're fanboys, they're probably fanboys *because* they're happy DirecTV customers. That doesn't make their happiness any less valid than anyone elses. *Comparing that to a non-DirecTV customer voting that they're unhappy is simply ridiculous*.


BAM!

Perfectly stated.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

Jeremy W said:


> Automatically? If they're fanboys, they're probably fanboys *because* they're happy DirecTV customers. That doesn't make their happiness any less valid than anyone elses. Comparing that to a non-DirecTV customer voting that they're unhappy is simply ridiculous.


About as ridiculous as suggesting that anyone who expresses less than complete satisfaction with D* is a E* troll.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Barry in Conyers said:


> About as ridiculous as suggesting that anyone who expresses less than complete satisfaction with D* is a E* troll.


Other than one poster making what is an obvious joke, no one suggested what you are suggesting was suggested.

The question is how many of the dissatisfied votes were cast by the E* trolls who regularly lurk in the D* section of the site.

My personal guess is 20-30 of the dissatisfied votes cast by people that don't even subscribe to D*.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Barry in Conyers said:


> About as ridiculous as suggesting that anyone who expresses less than complete satisfaction with D* is a E* troll.





SPACEMAKER said:


> ...no one suggested what you are suggesting...
> 
> My personal guess is 20-30 of the dissatisfied votes cast by people that don't even subscribe to D*.


Umm... you just suggested exactly what Barry said


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

not all the dissatisfied are


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm happy with DirecTV, but I HATE comcast (Versus)!


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

mdavej said:


> Umm... you just suggested exactly what Barry said


No I didn't. You are confused.

Also, not every E* sub who lurks on the D* side of the board is a troll. But there are several who fit the troll mold to a tee.

Any E* sub who voted in this poll is guilty of at least being dishonest. But I figured using the term troll was less harsh than calling them liars.

Either way, there is no reason to make a federal case out of this.

I sometimes forget how friggin sensitive and literal some of you people are. Sheesh, just lighten the hell up. It's just a message board about TV.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

SPACEMAKER said:


> No I didn't. You are confused.


You're right. Somebody else called every negative poster a troll. You only called about a third of them trolls. It still pi$$es me off though. I've never had E* in my life, but that doesn't change the fact the D* sucks on many levels. So in return for telling the truth (something D* finds very hard to do themselves), I get insulted. If you don't want anybody to make a big deal about it, don't insult people.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

mdavej said:


> So in return for telling the truth (something D* finds very hard to do themselves), I get insulted. If you don't want anybody to make a big deal about it, don't insult people.


How about *you* don't make a big deal over the trolls who "insulted" you? Don't get so offended over a remark by an anonymous poster on a friggin message board.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> How about *you* don't make a big deal over the trolls who "insulted" you? Don't get so offended over a remark by an anonymous poster on a friggin message board.


Hmm, that would take all of the fun out of posting.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Hmm, that would take all of the fun out of posting.


:lol:


----------



## bjlc (Aug 20, 2004)

this poll seems to follow most true polls.. 

meaning that one third of the people will like the situation.. flat out.. and here that's true..

and two.. one third don't like the situation.. and here that is true as well..

so it 's the middle third that is the important part of the poll..

and for Directv.. its the incentives that seem to be putting it in a favorable light.. the freebies.. .the discounts.. 

that's the one thing that's keeping it in a positive light.. 

the numbers seem to show this quite well.


----------



## amorse2183 (May 25, 2006)

SPACEMAKER said:


> Other than one poster making what is an obvious joke, no one suggested what you are suggesting was suggested.
> 
> The question is how many of the dissatisfied votes were cast by the E* trolls who regularly lurk in the D* section of the site.
> 
> My personal guess is 20-30 of the dissatisfied votes cast by people that don't even subscribe to D*.


so if someone on here votes they are not satisfied, they are a troll. they get jumped on for having the audacity to speak disrespectively of directv. if the troll (he must be a troll right? how could anyone possibly not love directv? ) responds to the deluge of comments that insult them, the "troll" is told people here are joking and not to take it seriously.

so you get to do whatever you want? you can be insulting and not treat people with any respect if their viewpoint differs from yours, but if the other party is offended you can just say you weren't serious?


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

amorse2183 said:


> so if someone on here votes they are not satisfied, they are a troll. they get jumped on for having the audacity to speak disrespectively of directv. if the troll (he must be a troll right? how could anyone possibly not love directv? ) responds to the deluge of comments that insult them, the "troll" is told people here are joking and not to take it seriously.
> 
> so you get to do whatever you want? you can be insulting and not treat people with any respect if their viewpoint differs from yours, but if the other party is offended you can just say you weren't serious?


Get a grip. Someone who votes on this poll and happens to not even be a DirecTV subscriber...they are a troll. Unhappy DirecTV subscribers are not trolls. This is all very simple and I am surprised a few of you are having so much trouble with it.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Oh the angst! :lol:


----------



## amorse2183 (May 25, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> Get a grip. Someone who votes on this poll and happens to not even be a DirecTV subscriber...they are a troll. Unhappy DirecTV subscribers are not trolls. This is all very simple and I am surprised a few of you are having so much trouble with it.


I find it very simple as well but if you go back to the beginning of the thread it says absolutely nothing about only directv subscribers can vote. if their opinion was not welcomed, then why is there a category for someone not a subscriber?


----------



## amorse2183 (May 25, 2006)

Barry in Conyers said:


> About as ridiculous as suggesting that anyone who expresses less than complete satisfaction with D* is a E* troll.





Hoosier205 said:


> Get a grip. Someone who votes on this poll and happens to not even be a DirecTV subscriber...they are a troll. Unhappy DirecTV subscribers are not trolls. This is all very simple and I am surprised a few of you are having so much trouble with it.


if the unhappy directv subscribers aren't trolls, the rationale of the message boards seem to be that they are just wrong, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

bjlc said:


> this poll seems to follow most true polls..
> 
> meaning that one third of the people will like the situation.. flat out.. and here that's true..
> 
> ...


what I find most interesting is not the numbers of the poll but the reasons that have been posted for why people are satisfied, or dissatisfied with Directv


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

amorse2183 said:


> so if someone on here votes they are not satisfied, they are a troll. they get jumped on for having the audacity to speak disrespectively of directv. if the troll (he must be a troll right? how could anyone possibly not love directv? ) responds to the deluge of comments that insult them, the "troll" is told people here are joking and not to take it seriously.
> 
> so you get to do whatever you want? you can be insulting and not treat people with any respect if their viewpoint differs from yours, but if the other party is offended you can just say you weren't serious?


Well said.



Hoosier205 said:


> Get a grip. Someone who votes on this poll and happens to not even be a DirecTV subscriber...they are a troll. Unhappy DirecTV subscribers are not trolls. This is all very simple and I am surprised a few of you are having so much trouble with it.


You've forgotten that the post that started all this claimed EVERY unhappy vote was from a troll. So it's quite reasonable for an unhappy voter who isn't an E* troll to take offense. It's so simple, I'm surprised YOU have so much trouble with it 



amorse2183 said:


> I find it very simple as well but if you go back to the beginning of the thread it says absolutely nothing about only directv subscribers can vote. if their opinion was not welcomed, then why is there a category for someone not a subscriber?


Excellent question.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hoosier205 said:


> Get a grip. Someone who votes on this poll and happens to not even be a DirecTV subscriber...they are a troll. Unhappy DirecTV subscribers are not trolls. This is all very simple and I am surprised a few of you are having so much trouble with it.





amorse2183 said:


> I find it very simple as well but if you go back to the beginning of the thread it says absolutely nothing about only directv subscribers can vote. if their opinion was not welcomed, then why is there a category for someone not a subscriber?


Why would someone who does not have a service want to vote? Seems to be a very short list of answers to that question.


curt8403 said:


> what I find most interesting is not the numbers of the poll but the reasons that have been posted for why people are satisfied, or dissatisfied with Directv


Agree.

Also, the timing of this poll is both interesting and always a consideration.

If this poll was asked in say....3-4 months....perhaps one might see totally different results.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I would be more than happy to modify this poll or close it altogether in favor of another one, but it looks like the thread starter won't be around for a while.


----------



## amorse2183 (May 25, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Why would someone who does not have a service want to vote? Seems to be a very short list of answers to that question.
> 
> Agree.
> 
> ...


anyone interested in getting the best tv for their dollar might look at all tv providers constantly in order to jump on the offer that interests them. if those who choose to patronize other tv providers, then something about directv wasn't right for them. they have the right to be unsatisfied or underwhelmed with the offer.

if you didn't want non-subscribers to vote all you had to do was eliminate the answer choice.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I would be more than happy to modify this poll or close it altogether in favor of another one, but it looks like the thread starter won't be around for a while.


WOW - just noticed that update in his signature....hope he has a nice vacation. 

As for the thread title - seems to be just fine....my point was that one could ask the question at various different times and likely get different results. One example is if the same poll was launched perhaps 30 days after the new D12 satellite launches some new National HD channels.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

The only thing that will change in 3-4 months is we (actual D* subscribers) will get more HD and possibly some 3D PPV. Bogus contract extensions won't go away. SD won't be any better. SonicTap won't be any better. MRV will be more expensive. HR20's won't be any quieter. So my unhappy level would get a little bump, but not cross over to happy until they address those issues.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

amorse2183 said:


> if you didn't want non-subscribers to vote all you had to do was eliminate the answer choice.


There was an option to vote at the bottom for non-customers.

The question was not "*Would you be *satisfied"...it is "*ARE* you satisifed"... Seems pretty simple.


----------



## amorse2183 (May 25, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> There was an option to vote at the bottom for non-customers.
> 
> The question was not "*Would you be *satisfied"...it is "*ARE* you satisifed"... Seems pretty simple.


I agree. it is quite simple. and if you recall I mentioned that there was a place for non subscribers to vote, so I honestly have no idea what your point is. one can examine services not owned to see if you are satisfied with it.

one doesn't need to own a Bentley to consider it a satisfactory vehicle


----------



## Joe C (Mar 3, 2005)

I have been with Directv since 1995. I was much happier with them when I was using SD DirecTivos then I am with the HR22-100 I have now. I understand High Def is the future and Directv PQ is very good but the HR2X after 4 plus years of development is still buggy in my opinion. Also I don't care for the lease model and the 2 yr commitment.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I would be more than happy to modify this poll or close it altogether in favor of another one, but it looks like the thread starter won't be around for a while.


The poll is not the problem; the problem is a couple of people who went out of their way to attack those who did not exhibit the proper response.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Barry in Conyers said:


> The poll is not the problem; the problem is a couple of people who went out of their way to attack those who did not exhibit the proper response.


Nobody is attacking unhappy DirecTV subscribers. If you thought you were being attacked, you misinterpreted what was posted. The only people being attacked are *non-subscribers* who voted and chose an option aside from the one stating that they don't subscribe.

I don't care how you feel about DirecTV, you can't tell me that a non-subscriber voting that they're satisfied or unsatisfied is at all valid in this poll. *That is the only thing anyone is saying.* The persecution complex some people on this site have is out of control. Get over yourselves.


----------



## amorse2183 (May 25, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Nobody is attacking unhappy DirecTV subscribers. If you thought you were being attacked, you misinterpreted what was posted. The only people being attacked are *non-subscribers* who voted and chose an option aside from the one stating that they don't subscribe.
> 
> I don't care how you feel about DirecTV, you can't tell me that a non-subscriber voting that they're satisfied or unsatisfied is at all valid in this poll. *That is the only thing anyone is saying.* The persecution complex some people on this site have is out of control. Get over yourselves.


if their responses were unwanted then why is there a choice to vote that they are non subscribers at all.

as for what people are saying, it again goes back to the people here who lash out at those who have anything negative to say about directv.


----------



## amorse2183 (May 25, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Nobody is attacking unhappy DirecTV subscribers. If you thought you were being attacked, you misinterpreted what was posted. The only people being attacked are *non-subscribers* who voted and chose an option aside from the one stating that they don't subscribe.
> 
> I don't care how you feel about DirecTV, you can't tell me that a non-subscriber voting that they're satisfied or unsatisfied is at all valid in this poll. *That is the only thing anyone is saying.* The persecution complex some people on this site have is out of control. Get over yourselves.


directv as a company isn't infallible and can make mistakes or bad business decisions. to those who blindly support them, get over yourselves


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

amorse2183 said:


> if their responses were unwanted then why is there a choice to vote that they are non subscribers at all.


Read what I said again. Their response is welcome as long as they choose the option that's appropriate. If they choose *anything else* they're trolling.


amorse2183 said:


> as for what people are saying, it again goes back to the people here who lash out at those who have anything negative to say about directv.


On the flip side, there are people who will lash out at anyone who says something positive. There are two sides to this problem, don't act like there's only one.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

amorse2183 said:


> directv as a company isn't infallible and can make mistakes or bad business decisions. to those who blindly support them, get over yourselves


They're also a company with many satisfied subscribers who may very well have no problems with what they're doing. There are going to be people who blindly support them, and there are going to be people who blindly bash them. *These people are in the minority,* and the majority of people on this site are fair. The extremists aren't ever going to go away, so you'll be much better off if you can just accept them for what they are and move on.

If people view you as an extremist on either side, it might also be worthwhile to stop for a minute and think about why that is...


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

*My opinion in regards to this thread and any other thread:* If you aren't a current or potential DirecTV customer and you post in the DirecTV related sections of this forum...you are a troll. That is the bottom line for me. Others may not agree, but that is my opinion. It works the other way around as well. If you have no interest in becoming a DirecTV subscriber...your ONLY option in this poll is the last one.

There are several on both sides and we all know who they are. Threads like this one attract them like a moth to a flame.


----------



## amorse2183 (May 25, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> They're also a company with many satisfied subscribers who may very well have no problems with what they're doing. There are going to be people who blindly support them, and there are going to be people who blindly bash them. *These people are in the minority,* and the majority of people on this site are fair. The extremists aren't ever going to go away, so you'll be much better off if you can just accept them for what they are and move on.
> 
> If people view you as an extremist on either side, it might also be worthwhile to stop for a minute and think about why that is...


I am not a person to blindly bash directv. if you go back to my answer to the poll I stated I am pleased with directv, the programming, hardware, and customer service.

the overwhelming amount of threads I've seen on this board lead me to believe that the majority of people on this site are anything but fair. we all have our likes and dislikes. I'm a Cubs fan, and I stopped explaining my reasoning a long time ago, so I understand your perspective. the negative comments on directv are usually not fielded by the fair and moderate, so judging from the source material, I disagree about how many are extremists and how many are not.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

amorse2183 said:


> I am not a person to blindly bash directv.


I never meant to imply that you were. 


amorse2183 said:


> the overwhelming amount of threads I've seen on this board lead me to believe that the majority of people on this site are anything but fair.


Extremists on both sides are the ones who are most likely to post. Look at the post counts of people who you consider to be on either extreme, and you're most likely going to find that they have a large number of posts. But I never said that the majority of *posts* were fair, just the majority of *people*.


amorse2183 said:


> the negative comments on directv are usually not fielded by the fair and moderate, so judging from the source material, I disagree about how many are extremists and how many are not.


A good portion of the blame for this lies on the people posting the negative comments. As far as negative comments on here go, they tend to be extremely negative and unreasonable. This leads people who have a more favorable outlook on the service to voice their opinion in an extreme way to match the negative extreme, and then an argument just like this one ensues.

The bottom line is that there is blame on both sides. Many people like to paint the negative commenters as victims in a struggle agaist rabid fanboys, but that is rarely the case. Blame lies on both sides.


----------



## amorse2183 (May 25, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> I never meant to imply that you were.
> 
> Extremists on both sides are the ones who are most likely to post. Look at the post counts of people who you consider to be on either extreme, and you're most likely going to find that they have a large number of posts. But I never said that the majority of *posts* were fair, just the majority of *people*.
> 
> ...


there is no doubt that the blame lies on both sides. but when the extremists are the only ones doing the talking, it's hard to know just how many moderate reasonable people that are here on the board.


----------



## rich67 (Mar 11, 2009)

I am happy with DTV, but unhappy watching new subscribers getting all the discounts.....


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

amorse2183 said:


> there is no doubt that the blame lies on both sides. but when the extremists are the only ones doing the talking, it's hard to know just how many moderate reasonable people that are here on the board.


So coming back full circle....

I cannot speak for the OP, and do not know their original intentions for this poll and thread. Based on the way the questions were asked in the poll, it gives one the impression they were seeking views on satisfaction regarding DirecTV from DirecTV customers, but only the OP knows for sure.

It would also seem that the last option may have been for those Non-DirecTV customers to indicate they did not have the service, but then might choose to post comments in the thread as well. Again, only the OP would know.

So in any case...perhaps we can all move forward past concerning ourselves with any blame, rather, simply discuss what is in the original post and poll itself. No one person's views are any more valuable than any other.

In reading the thread for some time now, I find not only the voting interesting, but also many of the comments and views regarding why people have voted one way or the other. As with any other poll, this is a mere snapshot of feedback, but its all interesting nonetheless.


----------



## amorse2183 (May 25, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> *My opinion in regards to this thread and any other thread:* If you aren't a current or potential DirecTV customer and you post in the DirecTV related sections of this forum...you are a troll. That is the bottom line for me. Others may not agree, but that is my opinion. It works the other way around as well. If you have no interest in becoming a DirecTV subscriber...your ONLY option in this poll is the last one.
> 
> There are several on both sides and we all know who they are. Threads like this one attract them like a moth to a flame.


in this one you say that people who aren't current or potential customers are trolls.


----------



## amorse2183 (May 25, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> Get a grip. Someone who votes on this poll and happens to not even be a DirecTV subscriber...they are a troll. Unhappy DirecTV subscribers are not trolls. This is all very simple and I am surprised a few of you are having so much trouble with it.


in this one you must be a subscriber to not be a troll

which one is it?


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

amorse2183 said:


> in this one you must be a subscriber to not be a troll
> 
> which one is it?


one who is not a subcriber and votes anything but the last choice would be a troll in my book. one who makes any comment in this thread would be a contributor.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

curt8403 said:


> one who is not a subcriber and votes anything but the last choice would be a troll in my book. one who makes any comment in this thread would be a contributor.


Exactly. Why are some people having such a hard time comprehending something so simple?


----------



## Graciecat (Mar 4, 2010)

I was very happy with DirecTV until just this past week.
Up until then, they'd always been helpful if I had a question and were able to answer it without a problem.

But, this past week I've talked to four different people about the "Local Swap" and have gotten four different answers.

That's the only reason I'm unhappy right now, if they can give me a straight answer I'll be happy again.


----------



## amorse2183 (May 25, 2006)

amorse2183 said:


> in this one you must be a subscriber to not be a troll
> 
> which one is it?





SPACEMAKER said:


> Exactly. Why are some people having such a hard time comprehending something so simple?


I was referring to Hoosier205's comment that specifically said 
"Get a grip. Someone who votes on this poll and happens to not even be a DirecTV subscriber...they are a troll."

What about that statement is ambiguous to you and is hard to comprehend?

Hoosier205's comment previously said 
"My opinion in regards to this thread and any other thread: If you aren't a current or potential DirecTV customer and you post in the DirecTV related sections of this forum...you are a troll."

one can be a potential customer (meaning they are not currently one) and not be a troll in the 2nd statement here. in the first, there is no distinction.

so, I ask you, which one is it?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

amorse2183 said:


> one can be a potential customer (meaning they are not currently one) and not be a troll in the 2nd statement here. in the first, there is no distinction.
> 
> so, I ask you, which one is it?


It's the first one. Why do you care so much about this?


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> It's the first one. Why do you care so much about this?


lets not worry about who is or is not a troll, it simply is not worth the argument of Troll or no Troll, or this, that, and the other.
Anyone who has a valid comment should be welcome


----------



## amorse2183 (May 25, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> It's the first one. Why do you care so much about this?


I don't. I just wanted to point out the fault in the logic of the person claiming something to the contrary.


----------



## primetime (Mar 23, 2007)

Voted happy, don't care about the freebies. 

I get all the channels in HD I care about, I like the DVR over the old Tivos, and I haven't had any issues with customer service/installs, etc. I don't really interact with those areas much but when I have things have gone relatively smoothly.

I really don't care that some other provider offers the baseketweaving channel in HD it doesn't keep me up at night that there is an HD channel that I don't get especially if it is one I over very few even watch. 

I find it hard to believe there are 50 National HD channels that DTV isn't carrying that anyone except the few who pride themselves on counting obscure barely watched channels and lamentiing they don't have them.

If you are that rare person who only watches the learning Excel in HD channel and rarely watches all the other popular mainstream HD that is carried on HD then why haven't you switched to that magical provider that provides all these channels you lament not having and are so important to you. It really is that easy to just switch to the provider that carries the channels you are interested in, unless of course you are the type of person who always finds something to complain about.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

primetime said:


> <snip>
> 
> If you are that rare person who only watches the learning Excel in HD channel and rarely watches all the other popular mainstream HD that is carried on HD then why haven't you switched to that magical provider that provides all these channels you lament not having and are so important to you. It really is that easy to just switch to the provider that carries the channels you are interested in, unless of course you are the type of person who always finds something to complain about.


actually its not easy to switch if a dbs solution is the only solution. there is no cable in this town and probably never will be. streaming is not option, 3M dsl is max service in area.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

[In the Voice of Mort from Penguins of Madagascar]
I like DIRECTV, and the freebies and stuff, I like them too.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

smiddy said:


> [In the Voice of Mort from Penguins of Madagascar]
> I like DIRECTV, and the freebies and stuff, I like them too.


I like your spokesperson voice on that view.


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

I looked at my last bill today and i happy to see that the DVR fee of $7 is still included in my base package! I guess I get to keep premier until they start charging for MRV. 

Thanks D!


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

I am satisfied with some aspects of Directv (PQ, Sports packages, Customer Service).

I am dissatisfied with some aspects of Directv (DVR user interfaces, too many PPV at the expense of offering more national HD programming).

Does it matter? Not enough to switch providers.

I find the questions in this poll somewhat meaningless and am, therefore, dissatisfied with this poll.


----------



## markrw58 (Apr 5, 2007)

I am very happy with the picture quality, unhappy with the audio drop outs which seem to be getting worse, unhappy with the slowness to add additional HD channels, unhappy with the price. That said, there really is not anyone else to challenge DirecTV for my service. along with DirecTV I could have Dish, Uverse or Comcast but they all have downsides that would keep me from switching first is price the only one that is cheeper is Dish and only by $7 a month after the special deal, Comcast in my area is just plain bad about $20 more a month, last time I checked, poor HD selection and quality, Uverse has a good channel and HD selection but HD quality is not up to DirecTV and it's $7 - $10 more a month. 

I suspect I wil be looking at alternatives to traditional TV services sometime this year, I have 3 receivers, HD-dvr, TC+, HD Extra and with the increase my monthly is $93 a month and I expect it to top $100 next year at the rate the increases are going it's just getting to be too much money for too little product.


----------



## harmil2 (Nov 22, 2003)

I switched from Dish to Directv a little over a year ago. There are strengths and weaknesses with both. Overall my experience suggests one is as good as the other. Neither is good enough to inspire strong customer loyalty or bad enough to scare customers away. I am still glad I changed as the old sat serving the Pacific NW was awful with dish, but now that it is replaced it is probably a tossup again.


----------



## gquiring (Jan 8, 2006)

If FIOS would have a larger hard drive DVR I would switch ASAP. These audio dropouts are driving me crazy and the past few weeks of snow had me without service for a few days.


----------



## ChrisPC (Jun 17, 2003)

I tried U-verse for a couple of months, long enough to get all the rebates. 

The SD PQ was better, and there were a few more HD channels available, like Versus. However, they don't carry MLB Network or NBA TV, and NHL Network is on a higher package. 

IMHO, the HD PQ is not as good, especially on sports. I had to watch NFL and NASCAR OTA to avoid pixelation.

Also, there was no way to watch OTA, much less DVR it. Overall, it's a nice service, but D* is just better.


----------



## djrobx (Jan 27, 2009)

ChrisPC said:


> I tried U-verse for a couple of months, long enough to get all the rebates ... Overall, it's a nice service, but D* is just better.


Good description. I did the same. The only thing I miss from U-verse is the speedy channel changes. I don't know how they did it, but flipping channels on U-verse is almost as fast as flipping through analog TV channels.


----------

